# Another pic of the new babies



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

from Edie...
Marley and pups.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, that is so sweet!!! Just precious!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwww. Marley looks so much better than I did a day after I gave birth to one child She's really cute and those pups are to die for.:wub:


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

awwww how sweet is she!! such little cuties!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I love looking at their little ears, or as I described them to a friend after my first litter ... alien appendages. And I love watching the pigment come in. Usually by day 3 there's a very faint but distinct line of pale gray on the lips. Those first couple of days are soooooo cool, I feel like every time I look at the pups something else is changing/happening.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

how precious! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a precious mother and cute babies! I hope all is doing well.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, my :wub:

Marley looks like she's got the hang of this motherhood thing. :wub: 
The pups are so cute. I hope they thrive--and that they have their mom's eyes -- when they open. :wub:
Gonna wear out this :wub: smilie if I'm not careful.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness. How awesome. Good job Marley ! U did a great job


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Very sweet!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Marley is very pretty. I hope all goes well with the adoption/rescue!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .xxxx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's beautiful ! what a sweetie.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:wub::wub: Awww!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ut oh......looks like I missed a post somewhere....who won the guess???? 

My goodness, Marley is adorable!!! :wub::wubh, don't you just love babies...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, sooo beautiful!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so beautiful. So happy it was Marley and not me. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful Mom and babies. I love those little pink ears. So sweet!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Aww, so beautiful. So happy it was Marley and not me. LOL
> xoxoxoxo


LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Me too, I wouldn't know who the father was ~ OMG!! I'm crackin' myself up. :smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Me too, I wouldn't know who the father was ~ OMG!! I'm crackin' myself up. :smrofl:


Hmm, we can take that 2 ways. LOL
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How precious they all are with their sweet mom!

When did she deliver?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, you poor, little, exhausted thing! I just want to kiss all the sweet faces. I'm so happy all is well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Hmm, we can take that 2 ways. LOL
> xoxoxoxoox


We'll talk, Girlfriend. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What adorable little ones. You can see how wee the one is in comparison to the other 3, but he looks like he's holding his own and eating.

I'm so glad that all 4 as well as Mom Marley are doing so well.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I just popped by to sneak a look at the pups again ,hope mum and pups are doing well ..


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How precious!!!!! Life is miraculous!!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

aweeeee....she has gorgeous eyes!!! Sweet little pups too <3


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marley has such a sweet face..Glad all went well with the precious pups:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow what a precious pic !!! glad to see they r doing great !


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Any news? Any more pictures?


----------

